# CPC-A seeking entry-level medical coding position



## leslielee29 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, my name is Leslie Lee. I completed the Medical Billing and Coding Program in November 2013, took my CPC exam in October 2013 and passed on the first try. I'm currently looking for an entry-level medical coding position. 
With no hands on experience, I have not been able to find a medical coding job. I've sent out letters to clinics and contacted AAPC's Xtern site listed in the Portland, OR area but they're not accepting any xterns. Currently, I'm working at OHSU as a PAS Specialist, it's a short temporary position. 
Please contact me if you have any entry-level medical coding positions @ leslielee29@yahoo.com .


----------



## faith360 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Leslie, my name is Faith. I am also a new coder, I passed the exam this June (2014). It is going to be extremely hard getting a coding position with no experience. I have also been trying to contact project Xtern people here in Maryland, but I never receive a response back. However, there is currently this new & life saving software offered called Practicode. The cost is $299 with no CEUs or $499 with I believe 15 CEUs. What it does is assist with removing the "A" from our CPC & giving 1 year of experience by coding real world claims. It is on the AAPC site. Look it up. I think it is worth the investment to get the experience at your leisure that most all employers are wanting. Good luck!


----------



## leslielee29 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi Faith, I was wondering if you have used Practicode? If you have, how do you like it? Do you think it's worth the money? I've looked into it and I am interested but would like some feedback about it. I'd appreciate your feedback.


----------



## BenCrocker (Nov 1, 2014)

Try a hospital with a teaching hospital beside it. Once I get my CPC-A they will be willing to train me.


----------

